# Why not to buy cheap knockoff's or clones.



## mlappin

Safety video from Youtube comparing a Stihl to a clone.


----------



## rjmoses

It's obviously not a clone. A true clone would be identical in every way. This is just a cheap look-a-like. If it was a true clone, the price would probably be within a couple of percent.

Just cheap junk. Probably made in Washington, DC.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11

Like Ralph said it's definitely not a clone. We have both Stihl and Husqvarna saws here both brands are great saws. That test really doesn't prove much to me. I mean the only time I've ever seen that type torture done to a saw was a tree falling it or someone like my wife running over it. There's lots of stories about these Chinese saws over at Arboristsite, some good, some bad, lots of tinkering with them just to see what they'll do.

Take for example this guy is selling Chinese saws and makes no bones about it as to where they're coming from. Have actually thought about picking one up just to see what it will do.

http://www.devonworldwidebrands.com/chainsaw/

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grq/4511043947.html


----------



## somedevildawg

Grateful11 said:


> Like Ralph said it's definitely not a clone. We have both Stihl and Husqvarna saws here both brands are great saws. That test really doesn't prove much to me. I mean the only time I've ever seen that type torture done to a saw was a tree falling it or someone like my wife running over it. There's lots of stories about these Chinese saws over at Arboristsite, some good, some bad, lots of tinkering with them just to see what they'll do.
> 
> Take for example this guy is selling Chinese saws and makes no bones about it as to where they're coming from. Have actually thought about picking one up just to see what it will do.
> 
> http://www.devonworldwidebrands.com/
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grq/4511043947.html


I can tell ya what it will do....break, within the first 6 months of ownership.....may not even matter if you use it or not.....


----------



## Bonfire

Grateful11 said:


> Like Ralph said it's definitely not a clone. We have both Stihl and Husqvarna saws here both brands are great saws. That test really doesn't prove much to me. I mean the only time I've ever seen that type torture done to a saw was a tree falling it or someone like my wife running over it. There's lots of stories about these Chinese saws over at Arboristsite, some good, some bad, lots of tinkering with them just to see what they'll do.
> 
> Take for example this guy is selling Chinese saws and makes no bones about it as to where they're coming from. Have actually thought about picking one up just to see what it will do.
> 
> http://www.devonworldwidebrands.com/chainsaw/
> 
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grq/4511043947.html


One of these saws would be the perfect gift for JD3430. He could tote it around in the back of that Toolcat he's getting ready to buy. There's probably an accessory scabbard for the Toolcat available. Something tells me that JD would not let the pull rope of this saw see the light of day.


----------



## Grateful11

somedevildawg said:


> I can tell ya what it will do....break, within the first 6 months of ownership.....may not even matter if you use it or not.....


You're probably right but I know a few guys running the knock-off Honda engines made in China and they seem to just keep on running but then again Honda is making their small engines in China now too from what I've read.


----------



## deadmoose

Gotta love Stihl.


----------



## Grateful11

I used to run a Stihl 046 Magnum until my back went out years ago, awesome saw.


----------



## mlappin

Grateful11 said:


> I used to run a Stihl 046 Magnum until my back went out years ago, awesome saw.


I used to run Sachs Dolmar, absolutely loved my 120SI. Problem is the shop I bought em from the guy retired, the only other shop the guy is slower than molasses in a polar vortex. About time the 120SI acted up I went and bought a brand new Stihl 362, then went to Arborist.com and did the tweaks to the carb so it's no longer an approved EPA lean burn carb but don't tell anyone 

Liked it so much picked up a Stihl 460 with a 30" bar for the big stuff and it's a beast. Also have a Stihl 023 that I traded a guy a round bale of hay for, perfect little topping saw.


----------



## JD3430

Bonfire said:


> One of these saws would be the perfect gift for JD3430. He could tote it around in the back of that Toolcat he's getting ready to buy. There's probably an accessory scabbard for the Toolcat available. Something tells me that JD would not let the pull rope of this saw see the light of day.


Nah, I decided no on the toolcat. Couldn't come to terms on price with dealer. Gonna have to find another way to cut 14 acres of grass.
Chinese saw? No thanks....make mine a Sachs Dolmar.


----------



## PaMike

I love my Stihls too, but their price is a little out of hand 800-900 for a large good saw. If they would get there price a little more inline they wouldnt have to worry about someone buying a chinese saw to save $500.


----------



## JD3430

I'm going to share with you guys in on a great money saving chain saw secret:

IF you have a Home Depot tool rental near you, you will see they rent Makita Chain saws. 
Some of you may also know that Makita bought the Sachs Dolmar chainsaw company ~5 years ago.
Makita simply painted the currents Dolmars Makita blue. Exact same saw.
Here's where it gets good. 
Home Depot regularly sells off their rental tools. 
I have bought (2) of the Makita (Dolmar) 20" saws from them for a mere $219/each. Both saws were practically new. In fact, mine came with a new chain.

Ok, there's my part in saving HT members their hard earned money. You can get arguably the best quality saw for $219. Only downside is some have seen some homeowner useage, but they do a pretty honest job of checking the saws over before selling them. One of mine had a new piston installed and both have run flawlessly since I bought them 3 years ago. 
The model HD carries can run a bar from 20-30". It's a beast.
Now go forth and get a Dolmar saw for ~$250!!!!


----------



## mlappin

PaMike said:


> I love my Stihls too, but their price is a little out of hand 800-900 for a large good saw. If they would get there price a little more inline they wouldnt have to worry about someone buying a chinese saw to save $500.


Quite simply in this case I believe you do get what you pay for.


----------



## RockmartGA

Yep, you definately get what you pay for....

There are some things that you may only use once in a blue moon and for those, I might talk myself into going to Harbor Freight or Northern Hardware and buying Chinese.

I figured out a long time ago that yanking on a pull cord until your arm goes numb is not what I want to do. Just about all of my 2-cycle equipment is Husqvarna now - mainly because that's what my local, in-town dealer sells and I try to give him all the business I can.

I had a nice little Stihl 025 saw until some *&#%@* broke into my shop and stole it. Replaced it with a Husky for the reason above.


----------



## mlappin

I just checked with Stihl's site, I have 10 servicing dealers within 25 miles of me.

Bought mine from our local hardware store, I love being able to walk in, grab a new bar, chain or whatever and be back out in 5 minutes.


----------



## Bonfire

RockmartGA said:


> Yep, you definately get what you pay for....
> 
> There are some things that you may only use once in a blue moon and for those, I might talk myself into going to Harbor Freight or Northern Hardware and buying Chinese.
> 
> I figured out a long time ago that yanking on a pull cord until your arm goes numb is not what I want to do. Just about all of my 2-cycle equipment is Husqvarna now - mainly because that's what my local, in-town dealer sells and I try to give him all the business I can.
> 
> I had a nice little Stihl 025 saw until some *&#%@* broke into my shop and stole it. Replaced it with a Husky for the reason above.


You nailed it on pulling a cord until your arm goes numb. A tree (or trees which always seems to be my case) across the road is no time to be hoping your saw starts. I bought a Husky 562XP last year. The old Rancher is now for when there's an extra hand. That 562 is a nice little hot rod.


----------

